# GÓC GIẢI TRÍ > Khu vực Dành riêng cho quảng cáo >  Năm 2017 tuyển sinh đại học liên thông vừa làm vừa học ra sao ?

## secasan

Trường cao đẳng cộng đồng Vĩnh Long xin thông báo về việc thay đổi thời khóa biểu và gia hạn thời gian đăng ký ôn thi tuyển sinh đại học liên thông vừa làm vừa học năm 2017.
1- Do kế hoạch tổ chức lớp ôn được công bố trước khi có quy định nghỉ Lễ, do đó nhà trường quyết định dời ngày khai giảng các lớp ôn từ ngày 02/5 sang ngày 09/5/2016, từ 04/5 dời sang 11/5, từ 06/5 dời sang 13/5. Giáo viên sẽ thông báo lịch bù cụ thể cho các Anh/Chị. Do số lượng thí sinh thay đổi nên các lớp ôn thay đổi phòng học, các Anh/Chị vui lòng xem file đã được gửi trong email đã đăng ký.. 


2- Gia hạn thời gian đăng ký ôn thi cho các thí sinh tới hết ngày thứ 6 06/5/2016, nhà trường vẫn thu hồ sơ trong giờ hành chính và đặc biệt tăng cường thu ngoài giờ hành chính vào tối thứ Tư (04/5), thứ Năm (05/5) và tối thứ Sáu (06/5) thời gian từ 18 giờ đến 20 giờ, địa điểm thu tại phòng A1-203.
Thí sinh chưa đăng ký ôn thi thực hiện theo hướng dẫn sau:
- Download mẫu biên nhận
- Thí sinh cần mang theo: 01 ảnh 4x6 và bản sao không cần công chứng bằng tốt nghiệp hoặc giấy chứng nhận tạm thời (đối với TS đã tốt nghiệp) hoặc bảng điểm không cần xác nhận (đối với TS sẽ tốt nghiệp trước 20/7/2016) để đăng ký ôn thi đúng ngành. 
3- Vẫn duy trì nhận hồ sơ đăng ký dự thi vào tối thứ Ba và thứ Tư hằng tuần thời gian từ 18 giờ đến 20 giờ, địa điểm thu tại phòng A1-203. 
Nay thông báo để các Anh/Chị được rõ
Trường cao đẳng cộng đồng Vĩnh Long thông báo tuyển sinh đại học liên thông vừa học vừa làm năm 2017 văn bằng 2 như sau:
          1. Đối tượng tuyển sinh: Người có bằng tốt nghiệp đại học hệ chính quy.
          2. Ngành học, chỉ tiêu tuyển sinh
- Công nghệ thông tin
- Điện tử
3. Xét tuyển
          - Xét tuyển thẳng: Đối với thí sinh có bằng tốt nghiệp đại học hệ chính quy do Trường Đại học Sư phạm Kỹ thuật Tp. Hồ Chí Minh cấp mà trước đó thi tuyển đầu vào thuộc khối A (Toán, Lý, Hóa) hoặc khối A1 (Toán, Lý, Anh).
          - Xét tuyển cho các đối tượng còn lại có bằng tốt nghiệp đại học hệ chính quy, thỏa mãn điều kiện sau đây:
          + Có điểm trung bình chung các học phần môn Toán và Tiếng Anh trong chương trình giáo dục đại cương trình độ đại học văn bằng thứ nhất đạt từ 5.5 điểm trở lên.
          + Hoặc có điểm trung bình chung tích lũy toàn khóa trong chương trình đào tạo đại học hệ chính quy văn bằng thứ nhất đạt từ 5.5 điểm trở lên.


4. Thời gian, địa điểm nhận hồ sơ
- Thời gian nhận hồ sơ: Thí sinh nộp hồ sơ xét tuyển trực tiếp cho trường từ ngày 10/10 đến hết ngày 30/11/2016 (trong giờ hành chính và các buổi tối từ thứ 2 đến thứ 6; sáng thứ 7). Không nhận hồ sơ qua đường bưu điện.
- Hồ sơ gồm: 01 phiếu đăng ký dự tuyển theo mẫu của trường (lấy tại tuyensinh.hcmute.edu.vn mục “Đăng ký dự tuyển văn bằng 2”); Bản sao có chứng thực: giấy khai sinh hoặc chứng minh nhân dân, bằng tốt nghiệp hoặc giấy chứng nhận tốt nghiệp tạm thời (còn thời hạn) trình độ đại học hệ chính quy, kết quả học tập toàn khóa trình độ đại học văn bằng thứ nhất; 02 ảnh 4x6 cm chụp kiểu chứng minh nhân dân trong vòng 6 tháng gần đây (phía sau ảnh ghi: họ tên, ngày tháng năm sinh & nơi sinh).
- Địa điểm nhận hồ sơ: Phòng Tuyển sinh và Công tác sinh viên (phòng A1.203, tầng 2 Tòa nhà Trung tâm) Trường Đại học Sư phạm Kỹ thuật Tp. Hồ Chí Minh; Điện thọai: 08.3722.2764.
- Phí xét tuyển: 200.000đồng/hồ sơ (hai trăm ngàn đồng).
5. Công bố kết quả trúng tuyển và nhập học
- Thí sinh xem kết quả trúng tuyển từ ngày 05/12/2016 tại website của trường: tuyensinh.hcmute.edu.vn
- Thời gian nhập học: sẽ thông báo sau.
          6. Thời gian và địa điểm học
- Thời gian đào tạo: 2 năm.
- Thời gian học: Các buổi tối trong tuần và ngày thứ bảy, chủ nhật.
- Địa điểm học: 01 Võ Văn Ngân, P. Linh Chiểu, Q. Thủ Đức, Tp. Hồ Chí Minh.
- Sinh viên tốt nghiệp được Hiệu trưởng trường Đại học Sư phạm Kỹ thuật Tp. Hồ Chí Minh cấp bằng tốt nghiệp Đại học hệ chính quy văn bằng 2.
Xem chi tiết thông tin tại: http://vlcc.edu.vn/tintuc/c-3056/p-3...m-vua-hoc.html

----------

